# Portage lakes bass



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Never fished it before and info anyone would like to share


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

They've been pretty spread out lately, have caught several just couldn't seem to find a pattern. Caught some under docks and trees and others in 8-10 feet of water. Water temp was around 76 on Monday.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Have to agree with Hawghunter. Same thing happened to me about this time last year where I could not nail down a pattern. I said screw it one day and tied up about 10 rods all with different presentations. Caught about 15 fish that day and no lure caught more than two!!!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like a tough time of year for bucketmouths out there


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

I saw some bigger size bass schooling at the mouth of the iron channel earlier this week, But its hard to fish there. Its a high traffic area. The bass at portage tend to chase schools of baitfish in open water this time of year.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Portage is a zoo with pontoons I've never seen anything like it in my life I will never feel crowded on wb again


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Crg2 said:


> Portage is a zoo with pontoons I've never seen anything like it in my life I will never feel crowded on wb again


I was out there Sun,and it was VERY busy. Tried fishing deep & caught nice cat. Went to the docks, but every time I started working down the line,someone would start up the other end or anchor right in the line of fire. Gave up around 1:30 and went to the launch @ new St. park to leave and it was chaos!!(spelling?) Watched guy block the road with his rig so no one could get by him. He was still unloading his straps & getting boat ready. Guess he felt like no one should pass him, even though guys were tying to the courtesy docks & heading to the lot to get their trailers. Glad I got out when I did. No boat smarts being used......... long line of boats still waiting to launch when I left. Cant wait til pleasure boats calm down,so the real fishing can start.....


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

That's just about on par with a normal day there! The real fun is trying to fish in the evening when it starts getting dark. After about the 4th time of almost getting ran in to by a pontoon I gave up on that.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Gotta love PLX! This time of year is a challenge with the pleasure boats, pontoons, paddle boards and recreational kayaks. But the big girls make it worth it. I recommend 7:00 am to not later than 1:00 pm this time of year it you can only fish weekends. Here's a little one from Sunday morning:


----------



## FishOhio99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse but the weekends after 1pm are an absolute mess. The far north end (thru the Iron Channel) tends to be a bit less crowded because of the long commute but I personally don't think the fishing is the best up there.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The far end may not be as crowded but the long idle through the mine field of pontoons and pleasure boats can be a night mare. No Thanks


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

The Bass on my profile page is from portage, i caught it The first time my girlfriend of five yrs now, went out fishing with me. I don't care to fish there much, not because of the boat traffic, but the way the state lets the home owners destroy the Weedbeds. The last few yrs I have fished it in the early spring and get some really nice bass. But don't go there much through the summer . 

I learned to Bass fish on portage, and it saddens me to see what they do to the lake.


----------

